# 585 my first ride



## LOOK at me (Nov 2, 2006)

Just got my 585 today-couldn't wait so I took a test ride at 9pm and 5C temp...

Nice bike  

Smooth, stable, light, climbs well, comfy, good power transfer, sprints well... a very nice machine !

My previous ride was a Cannondale Six 13- also very nice- maybe even better power transfer than the 585... but, all in all, the 585 is in a class by itself.

Will be installing 07 Centaur ( had enough of the Shimano stuff) and some sort of wheelset- not sure yet- was looking at Protons, Velomax Circuits, Chorus hubs w/ Velocity Aeroheads or DT SWiss R1.1, or ????...suggestions?

I am located in Toronto Canada and I want to give a special thnaks to the team at Look USA- Tino and the crew are quite a few notches above everyone else! Thank you- I am very grateful...

A message to Look France, please reconsider your current distribution of Look frames in Canada-it would be a step in the right direction. 

Cheers!


----------



## Donga (Dec 12, 2006)

:mad2:


LOOK at me said:


> Just got my 585 today-couldn't wait so I took a test ride at 9pm and 5C temp...
> 
> 
> Will be installing 07 Centaur ( had enough of the Shimano stuff) and some sort of wheelset- not sure yet- was looking at Protons, Velomax Circuits, Chorus hubs w/ Velocity Aeroheads or DT SWiss R1.1, or ????...suggestions?
> ...


Don't, whatever you do, buy R1.1 rims - they look beautiful but they are junk. I have now destroyed two on the back wheel - built 32h x3x3 - with spoke nipples pulling out through the rim and taking out chunks. Shops have told me this is common with them. DT replace them, but I still have to pay for build and new spokes, so I am heavily out of pocket. No way will I use another and will just sell/give any free rim away - not to a friend anyway. R1.1 are junk.

Donga


----------



## haz a tcr (Sep 29, 2005)

Donga said:


> :mad2:
> 
> Don't, whatever you do, buy R1.1 rims - they look beautiful but they are junk. I have now destroyed two on the back wheel - built 32h x3x3 - with spoke nipples pulling out through the rim and taking out chunks. Shops have told me this is common with them. DT replace them, but I still have to pay for build and new spokes, so I am heavily out of pocket. No way will I use another and will just sell/give any free rim away - not to a friend anyway. R1.1 are junk.
> 
> Donga


The new R1.1 rims are have double eyelets and are supposed to be significantly stronger.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Congrads on the new ride. The 585 is a great frame and will grow on you as you spend more time on it. It seems to me to do everything so well that you just forget about the bike beneath you and ride..Until occaisionally you realize..."Hey, I just climbed a 500 meter hill" or "Geeze, I'm done with that 50 miles?"

For a wheel set, check out these guys. I have some of their Spider clinchers..very light and quite durable..a good value and outstanding customer service. Call em and discuss what you need, they will build you just about anything and stand behind their stuff without any excuses..Not affiliated with them other than as a satisfied customer..


http://www.nimble.net/

Don Hanson


----------

